# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > VDSL >  VDSL A/K Κεραμεικός - Wind (Κάτω Πετράλωνα - Ταύρος - Βοτανικός)

## Iris07

Ένα θέμα για το A/K Κεραμεικός και τις περιοχές του.
Όπως είχα αναφέρει κάπου:

*Για το A/K Κεραμικός και είναι για Q3 & Q4 2018 ..*
σύμφωνα με το δελτίο της Wind προχθές, εδώ
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...drou/27765.pdf

έγινε αλλαγή τεχνολογίας για τις καμπίνες που θα μπουν
από VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast σε *VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus*

Μικρό το κακό μάλλον..

Οι καμπίνες που ήταν για FTTH δεν άλλαξαν όπως κατάλαβα..
(εκτός από μία.. *την 553*)

*Α/Κ Κεραμικός Q3* (αρχικό πλάνο)


*Spoiler:*




448-228448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ228VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-236448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ236VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-239448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ239VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2018 Q3448-240448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ240VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-242448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ242VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-243448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ243VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-244448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ244VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-245448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ245FTTH2018 Q3448-246448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ246FTTH2018 Q3448-247448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ247VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-248448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ248VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-249448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ249FTTH2018 Q3448-251448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ251FTTH2018 Q3448-252448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ252VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-254448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ254FTTH2018 Q3448-280448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ280VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-281448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ281VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-282448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ282VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-283448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ283VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-284448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ284VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-286448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ286VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-287448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ287VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-289448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ289VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-293448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ293VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-313448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ313VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-327448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ327VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-328448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ328VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-329448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ329VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-330448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ330VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-336448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ336VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-345448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ345VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-347448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ347FTTH2018 Q3448-351448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ351VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-352448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ352VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-353448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ353VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-540448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ540FTTH2018 Q3448-545448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ545FTTH2018 Q3448-546448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ546FTTH2018 Q3448-547448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ547FTTH2018 Q3448-549448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ549VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-551448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ551VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-553448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ553FTTH2018 Q3448-555448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ555VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-561448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ561FTTH2018 Q3448-563448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ563VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3448-565448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ565FTTH2018 Q3448-567448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ567FTTH2018 Q3448-569448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ569FTTH2018 Q3448-571448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ571VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q3




*Α/Κ Κεραμικός Q4* (αρχικό πλάνο)


*Spoiler:*




448-102448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ102VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-103448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ103VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-105448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ105VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-106448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ106VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-107448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ107VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-108448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ108VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-109448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ109VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-110448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ110VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-113448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ113VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-117448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ117VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-118448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ118VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-119448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ119VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-120448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ120VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-121448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ121VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-123448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ123FTTH2018 Q4448-127448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ127VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-128448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ128VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-130448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ130VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-134448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ134VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-136448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ136VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-137448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ137VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-146448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ146VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-148448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ148VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-149448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ149VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-150448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ150VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-151448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ151VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-152448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ152VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-153448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ153VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-154448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ154VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-158448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ158VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-161448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ161VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-162448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ162VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-204448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ204VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-206448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ206VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-207448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ207VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-208448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ208VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-210448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ210VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-211448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ211FTTH2018 Q4448-212448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ212FTTH2018 Q4448-213448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ213FTTH2018 Q4448-214448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ214VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-215448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ215VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-216448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ216FTTH2018 Q4448-217448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ217VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-218448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ218FTTH2018 Q4448-219448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ219FTTH2018 Q4448-220448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ220VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-221448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ221FTTH2018 Q4448-223448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ223VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-224448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ224VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-225448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ225VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-226448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ226VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-227448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ227VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-229448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ229VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-230448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ230VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-231448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ231VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-232448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ232FTTH2018 Q4448-233448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ233FTTH2018 Q4448-234448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ234VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-235448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ235FTTH2018 Q4448-237448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ237FTTH2018 Q4448-238448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ238FTTH2018 Q4448-250448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ250FTTH2018 Q4448-253448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ253VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-255448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ255VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-256448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ256VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-257448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ257VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-258448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ258VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-259448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ259FTTH2018 Q4448-260448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ260FTTH2018 Q4448-261448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ261FTTH2018 Q4448-262448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ262VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-263448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ263FTTH2018 Q4448-264448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ264FTTH2018 Q4448-265448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ265FTTH2018 Q4448-266448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ266FTTH2018 Q4448-267448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ267VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-268448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ268VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-269448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ269VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-270448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ270VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-271448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ271FTTH2018 Q4448-272448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ272FTTH2018 Q4448-273448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ273VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-275448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ275VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-276448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ276FTTH2018 Q4448-277448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ277FTTH2018 Q4448-278448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ278FTTH2018 Q4448-279448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ279FTTH2018 Q4448-285448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ285VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-288448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ288VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-290448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ290VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-291448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ291FTTH2018 Q4448-292448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ292FTTH2018 Q4448-294448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ294FTTH2018 Q4448-295448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ295FTTH2018 Q4448-296448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ296VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-297448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ297VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-298448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ298FTTH2018 Q4448-299448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ299VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-303448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ303VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-304448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ304FTTH2018 Q4448-305448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ305VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-308448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ308VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-318448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ318VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-319448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ319VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-320448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ320VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-321448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ321VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-322448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ322VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-323448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ323VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-505448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ505VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-507448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ507VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-509448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ509FTTH2018 Q4448-511448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ511VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-513448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ513VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-514448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ514FTTH2018 Q4448-521448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ521VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2018 Q4448-527448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ527FTTH2018 Q4448-529448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ529FTTH2018 Q4448-533448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ533FTTH2018 Q4448-535448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ535FTTH2018 Q4448-537448ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟΥ537FTTH2018 Q4




- - - Updated - - -

Στην περιοχή έχουν μπει ήδη κάποιες καμπίνες της Wind, όπως βλέπω στον χάρτη..
οπότε υποπτεύομαι ότι υπάρχουν περισσότερες!

Όποιος μπορεί ενημερώνει!  :Wink: 

*Χάρτης:*
http://fttxgr.eu/map

----------


## Iris07

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι στον χάρτη τώρα μπαίνουν ξεχωριστά οι καμπίνες FTTH..
εάν γράφουν πάνω τους νούμερο..

Βέβαια γίνεται και edit μετά εάν γίνει λάθος.

----------


## vaskor

Από την εμπειρία πάντως που έχουμε στην Καλλιθέα, από τη Wind ενώ ήταν να δωθεί λιανική στο Q4 2017, εγώ είδα ενεργοποιημένη την καμπίνα στη γειτονιά μου στις 27/07/2018. Σημειωτέον πως η καμπίνα στήθηκε στις 04/11/2017. Οπότε τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## Iris07

Την "σαμποτάρανε" OTE και ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.. τα έχει πει η Wind!  :Cool:

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχει κανείς από Κάτω Πετράλωνα, να μας πει τι γίνεται εκεί.. εάν έβαλε καμπίνες η Wind ?

----------


## Iris07

Τελικά δεν υπάρχει κανείς εδώ από την περιοχή να μας πει τι γίνεται με τα έργα της Wind ?

----------


## GregoirX23

Έως τώρα δεν έχω δει κάπου στα Πετράλωνα καμπίνα. Ακόμα σκάβουν Καλλιθέα και ταύρο.. Αυτές τις μέρες πέρναγα από έναν δρόμο πίσω από Χαμοστέρνας από τη μεριά του ταύρου και τους πήρε το μάτι μου που έβαλαν μια ακόμα καμπίνα. Οσο πάνε πλησιάζουν προς  Πετράλωνα. Εκτός  απροόπτου πάντως δεν βλέπω να προλαβαίνουν τόση βαβούρα και να βάλουν καμπίνες Πετράλωνα εντός του έτους... μάλλον απ' τον επόμενο χρόνο...

----------


## Iris07

Η Καλλιθέα όπως βλέπω έχει γεμίσει με αρκετές καμπίνες από Wind οπότε πρέπει λογικά να τελειώνουν εκεί..

Στον Ταύρο είχαν βάλει κάποιες καμπίνες πριν κάμποσο καιρό.. δεν ξέρω γιατί το καθυστερούν τόσο..

Κανονικά πρέπει να προχωρήσουν γρήγορα και προς Πετράλωνα, που είναι μία σημαντική περιοχή του A/K,
και είναι και μακριά και από αυτό..

Πιστεύω να προχωρήσουν γρήγορα τώρα γιατί έχουν μείνει και άλλες περιοχές Α/Κ..

Τα σκαψίματα για σωλήνες και οι καμπίνες μετά είναι "σχετικά" το εύκολο μέρος της υπόθεσης θα έλεγα
αφού έχουν αρχίσει.

----------


## GregoirX23

Πάντως το να οργώσεις μια ολόκληρη περιοχή και το να μετακινηθούν τα διάφορα εμπόδια δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο πράγμα σε πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές.. Στον ταύρο την καμπίνα που ανέφερα, είχα περάσει και τον περασμένο μήνα από τον ίδιο δρόμο και έκαναν περίπου 2 εβδομάδες για να περάσουν την οπτική ίνα σε μια απόσταση γύρω στα 2 χλμ, τότε δεν πρέπει να είχε μπει η καμπίνα νομίζω, βέβαια δεν έχω ιδέα εάν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί καθώς εάν είδα καλά, πρέπει να φτιάχνουν το πεζοδρόμιο τώρα. 

 Ας αφήσουμε και την οποία γραφειοκρατία...και έναν από τους ποιο  σημαντικούς παράγοντες..το ρεύμα, καθώς ο Δεδδηε δεν είναι γνωστός για την ταχύτητα του, όπως έχει αναφερθεί ξανά.. Αν πάντως προλάβουν και ξεφυτρώσουν έστω κάποιες καμπίνες Πετράλωνα πραγματικά θα μείνω έκπληκτος..

----------


## Iris07

Να σου πω πριν κάτι μήνες μπορεί να έλεγα και εγώ τα ίδια,
μέχρι που είδα τι έκανε η Vodafone στην μισή Κυψέλη μία αρκετά πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή!

(Μιλάω για την διαδικασία σκαψίματα - σωλήνες - καμπίνες, για μία καλή αρχή να πούμε!)

Και παράδειγμα..
27.01.2018 έγραφε ένα φίλος..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...73#post6324773

_"Έχουν σκάψει σπετσών, κατεβαίνουν σήμερα κερκύρας και καυκάσου, σκάβοντας και καθετα μεταξύ των οδών.
Καθε γραμμή βγάζει σε κάθε στενό και μια διακλάδωση προς καφαο. σε πολλά σημεία τσιμεντώνανε τη βάση για να βάλλουν άλλα καφαο.
Γενικά δουλεύουν μεχρι βράδυ, και σήμερα σάββατο.
Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα πόσο έχουν προχωρήσει έχω βάλει με πράσινο τα κομμάτια που έχω δει. με μπλε έχω ακούσει οτι έχει γίνει δουλειά._

Ενα μήνα μετά περίπου.. 
26-02-2018
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...47#post6341047

δεν προλάβαινα να μετράω καμπίνες!

Εεε.. άμα μπορεί να κάνει η Vodafone κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί να μην μπορεί και η Wind!! (??)  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

Στην πράξη θα φανεί το όλο πράγμα..

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα τηρηθούν οι ημερομηνίες. 

Γενικά έχω δει σε περιοχές να ξεφυτρώνουν οι καμπίνες σαν τα μανιτάρια, και άλλες που ενώ είχε μπει η καμπίνα, ειχαν παρατήσει την τρύπα από το σκάψιμο ανοιχτή και τα διάφορα παρελκόμενα της δουλειάς εκεί για κάνα μήνα +..

Απ' την άλλη..άμα δουλεύουν μέχρι το βράδυ και Σάββατο, πάσο..

Φαντάζομαι ότι για να καταφέρουν να στήσουν τόσες καμπίνες που λες μέσα στον μήνα, θα πρέπει η περιοχή να είχε γίνει σαν εργοτάξιο. 

Τέλος είναι και το άλλο  θέμα που καθυστερεί...το ρεύμα και η παράδοση...

Ειδωμεν.. εδώ να είμαστε να τα λέμε...

----------


## Iris07

Απ' ότι βλέπω σε 40 μέρες περίπου είχα μετρήσει 50+ καμπίνες!

Πολύ εργοτάξιο δεν είχε γίνει η περιοχή, απλά πιστεύω δουλέψανε μεθοδικά
για να προχωρήσουν, τελειώσουν, και να μην γίνει πολύ χαμός..

Δηλαδή έτυχε να δω την μία μέρα να κάνουν τομή στον δρόμο όσο το πηγαίνανε..
και την άλλη μέρα να περνάνε τους σωλήνες και να κλείνουν την τομή..

Κάποιο άλλο συνεργείο αναλάμβανε να φτιάξει τις βάσεις στα πεζοδρόμια,
και φρεάτια.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο προχωρούσαν κομμάτι-κομμάτι σχετικά γρήγορα.

Να δούμε τι θα γίνει εδώ!  :Cool:

----------


## geogr13

Ελα εγω ειμαι Πετραλωνα.. Μαλιστα εκει που μενω στα 10 μετρα απ την εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας μου υπαρχει καμπινα του ΟΤΕ.. Για να γινω σαφης εννοω στην οδο Κειριαδων διπλα στο πετ-σοπ.. Δηλαδη την καμπινα με αριθμο 285.. Δεν εχω δει καμια κινηση ακομα απο την wind στη συγκεκριμενη καμπινα και γενικα στην τριγυρω περιοχη.. Κατω στην Πειραιως, στην Χαμοστερνας, στα Ανω Πετραλωνα και στον Ταυρο δεν γνωριζω τι γινεται γιατι εχω να περασω καιρο απο αυτες τις περιοχες..

----------


## Iris07

Οκ.. και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα!  :Smile: 

Λογικά εκεί σε όλη την περιοχή, δεξιά της Πειραιώς θα πρέπει να μπουν αρκετές καμπίνες!

285.. ναι, είσαι για αναβάθμιση! .. VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/
θα περιμένουμε νεότερα εάν δεις κάτι!  :Wink:

----------


## geogr13

Να σαι καλα φιλε!!! Φυσικα και θα γραψω μολις δω κινηση.. Να σου πω το οτι τελικα οι καμπινες δεν θα ειναι g.plus ειναι αρνητικο?? Ρωταω γιατι δεν γνωριζω απο τεχνικα.. Μηπως εκανα βλακεια που πηγα στον Οτε πριν 3 μηνες και επρεπε να ειχα παει στην wind??

----------


## ds12

> Η δράση δεν έχει τελειώσει; Πλέον οι τιμές είναι χωρίς κουπόνι..


Το πρόγραμμα που δίνει η Wind-Nova είναι χωρίς το κουπόνι. Για την Cosmote δεν ξέρω.




> Όσο το καθυστερείς μπορεί να βγεις χαμένος, με την έννοια να σταματήσει το κουπόνι της δράσης.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Τόση ώρα λέω ότι είναι άσχετο το θέμα εγκατάστασης FTTH με την υπογραφή του διαχειριστή.
> Άλλος νόμος αφορά την εγκατάσταση και άλλος τα δικαιώματα και τις υποχρεώσεις του νόμιμου εκπρόσωπου της οικοδομής (που εφόσον υπάρχει, είναι ο διαχειριστής).
> Για να γίνει το πρώτο η οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία θα ακολουθήσει τα βήματα του δεύτερου.


Εγώ λέω για όταν θα έρθει ο τεχνικός να κάνει την μελέτη του κτιρίου και ζητάει την υπογραφή του διαχειριστή.

----------


## jkoukos

Η δράση sfbb άνοιξα πάλι σήμερα για έκδοση νέων κουπονιών, αφού βρέθηκαν επιπλέον 10 εκ ευρώ.




> Εγώ λέω για όταν θα έρθει ο τεχνικός να κάνει την μελέτη του κτιρίου και ζητάει την υπογραφή του διαχειριστή.


Και τι τροποποίηση να γίνει στον νόμο; Να μην  ζητά υπογραφή του διαχειριστή η εταιρεία;
Μα τότε θα πρέπει να αλλάξει όλο το νομικό πλαίσιο που αφορά τα της οικοδομής, ιδιοκτητών, συνελεύσεων, κανονισμών πολυκατοικίας κλπ.

Σε ακραίο παράδειγμα είναι σαν να λες ότι επειδή αγόρασες και δήλωσες νομιμότατα στην εφορία πληρώνοντας τα τέλη το αυτοκίνητο, μπορείς να το οδηγήσεις.
Υπάρχουν άλλοι κανονισμοί που δίνουν ή όχι δικαίωμα να οδηγηθεί και να κινηθεί κάποιο όχημα.

----------


## ds12

> Η δράση sfbb άνοιξα πάλι σήμερα για έκδοση νέων κουπονιών, αφού βρέθηκαν επιπλέον 10 εκ ευρώ.
> 
> 
> Και τι τροποποίηση να γίνει στον νόμο; Να μην  ζητά υπογραφή του διαχειριστή η εταιρεία;
> Μα τότε θα πρέπει να αλλάξει όλο το νομικό πλαίσιο που αφορά τα της οικοδομής, ιδιοκτητών, συνελεύσεων, κανονισμών πολυκατοικίας κλπ.
> 
> Σε ακραίο παράδειγμα είναι σαν να λες ότι επειδή αγόρασες και δήλωσες νομιμότατα στην εφορία πληρώνοντας τα τέλη το αυτοκίνητο, μπορείς να το οδηγήσεις.
> Υπάρχουν άλλοι κανονισμοί που δίνουν ή όχι δικαίωμα να οδηγηθεί και να κινηθεί κάποιο όχημα.


Ξέρεις αν έχουν ενημερωθεί και οι παρόχοι; Γιατί στην Wind και στην Nova που ρώτησαν πριν από λίγο μου είπαν ότι πια δεν προσφέρουν ftth με το κουπόνι της δράσης.

----------


## GregoirX23

Όντως το πακέτο Wind-Nova είναι χωρίς το κουπόνι... Cosmote ftth δεν σκέφτομαι να πάω.. Μόνο αν μετρήσει και το κουπόνι και πάει πιο κάτω από τα 40κάτι πόσο την έχουν τη 200αρα δε θυμάμαι.. 
Αλλά οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι έγινε μπέρδεμα τώρα που έκλεισε/άνοιξε ξανά η δράση... Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει.. 

Προς το παρόν μου βγάζει αυτό.. Και λογικό αφού δεν έχει γίνει ενεργοποίηση.. 


*Spoiler:*







> Η διεύθυνση που δηλώσατε περιλαμβάνεται στις περιοχές όπου θα προσφέρονται SFBB υπηρεσίες, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαθέσιμη προσφορά.
> Πατήστε εδώ για να εγγραφείτε στη δράση και να εκδώσετε το κουπόνι συμμετοχής σας.
> Θα ειδοποιηθείτε μέσω email μόλις δημοσιευτεί οποιαδήποτε προσφορά SFBB υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή σας, ώστε να μπορέσετε να εξαργυρώσετε το κουπόνι σας στον πάροχο της επιλογής σας.





 

Το θέμα είναι να το βγάλω; Γιατί η προσφορά της Wind-Nova είναι χωρίς το κουπόνι... 
Μάλλον να το βγάλω ε;

----------


## jkoukos

Το βγάζεις να υπάρχει και βλέπεις στο μέλλον αν υπάρχει προσφορά από κάποιον πάροχο, ώστε να γίνει ενεργό.
Στην ίδια κατάσταση είμαι κι εγώ από αρχές Απρίλη. Έχω εκδώσει κουπόνι, αλλά είναι ανενεργό λόγω έλλειψης προσφορών από τους παρόχους.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξέρεις αν έχουν ενημερωθεί και οι παρόχοι; Γιατί στην Wind και στην Nova που ρώτησαν πριν από λίγο μου είπαν ότι πια δεν προσφέρουν ftth με το κουπόνι της δράσης.


Ότι έχουν ενημερωθεί είναι το μόνο σίγουρο, αφού γίνεται απ' απευθείας από την δράση ή την επιβλέπουσα αρχή. Δεν περιμένουν τα δελτία τύπου για να το μάθουν.
Απλά είναι δικό τους θέμα και απόφαση, αν και πότε θα μετέχουν. Προφανώς αυτή την περίοδο θα ψάχνονται εσωτερικά να δουν πως θα πορευθούν με τις τιμές και σε σχέση με αυτά που ήδη έχουν ανακοινώσει οι ίδιοι και οι ανταγωνιστές.

----------


## GregoirX23

Σήμερα, ημέρα προβλεπόμενης ενεργοποίησης του δικτύου ftth της wind στη διεύθυνση μου, βγήκαν τελικά προσφορές στο sfbb από wind & ote.. Όχι ακόμα από νοβα, τπτ... Λίγες ημέρες πριν με άφηνε μεν να βγάλω κουπόνι αλλά δεν είχε ακόμα προσφορές.. 
Wind 200αρα στα 29ε και οτε 100 στα 29ε και 200 στα 32ε... 
Στη σελίδα της wind η του οτε δεν δίνει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα...
Σήμερα πέρασαν και κάτι παιδιά με ταμπλετ από τα σπίτια.. Δυστυχώς δεν ήμουν εκεί και τους έπιασε η ip-cam..

----------


## geogr13

Παιδιά καλημέρα!!!! Ηρθα Αθήνα για δουλειές το πρωί και πέτυχα μόλις τώρα αυτό.. Λογικά περνάνε ίνες..

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, μάλλον περνάνε καμία έξτρα οπτική ίνα!

Και το μηχανημα εκεί δίπλα με την ρόδα είναι μάλλον αυτό που μετράνε αποστάσεις στους δρόμους..
για να δουν πόσα μέτρα οπτική πρέπει να ρίξουν..

----------


## Subk1ller

Εδώ στο Ρουφ ΔΥΑΛΕΩΝ και τις γύρω οδούς μας έχουν ξεχάσει ... Η wind ούτε καν ξέρει πότε θα ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα ... (Να ρίξουν την ίνα εννοώ)

----------


## Kostinos

> Παιδιά καλημέρα!!!! Ηρθα Αθήνα για δουλειές το πρωί και πέτυχα μόλις τώρα αυτό.. Λογικά περνάνε ίνες..


Μη με γελούν τα μάτια μου Made in Turkey οπτικές ίνες βάζει η Wind!!!
 :Bless:  :Onfire:  :Onfire:

----------


## Iris07

Δεν το πρόσεξα!

Απ' ότι φαίνεται μας τελείωσαν τα "κινέζικα" και βρήκαμε τώρα στην Τουρκία!  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

Όπως έχει πέσει η Λίρα δεν μου κάνει καθόλου εντύπωση...
Πολλά μπορείς να πάρεις από Τουρκία -ιφ γιου νόου γουατ αη μιν-

----------


## koukaki

H εταιρια corning ειναι απο τις ΗΠΑ.
Εχει πανω απο 10 εργοστασια σε Ευρωπη,Ασία και Αμερικη.
Η σχεση λιρα-δολαρίου εχει κανει την Τουρκια πιο συμφερουσα αγορα απο την ΚΙΝΑ.

----------


## geogr13

> Ναι, μάλλον περνάνε καμία έξτρα οπτική ίνα!
> 
> Και το μηχανημα εκεί δίπλα με την ρόδα είναι μάλλον αυτό που μετράνε αποστάσεις στους δρόμους..
> για να δουν πόσα μέτρα οπτική πρέπει να ρίξουν..


Oπως ειχα γραψει αρχες Δεκεμβρη που εσκαβαν στο συγκεκριμενο φρεατιο εχουν περασει σε 3 κατευθυνσεις απο 5 μαυρους και απο 5 κιτρινους σωληνες χοντρους σωληνες.. Αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν θα ξεμεινουμε ποτε?? Δεν θα υπερφορτωθει ποτε μελλοντικα το δικτυο?? Καθε εταιρια οποτε το κρινει απαραιτητο θα περναει οπως τωρα και απο ενα καρουλι?? Οι ταχυτητες θα παραμεινουν ως εχουν εσαει σωστα??

----------


## Iris07

Σίγουρα έχουν την δυνατότητα να περάσουν όποτε θέλουν περισσότερες οπτικές ίνες για κάποιον λόγο..

π.χ να περάσουν οπτικές ίνες για συνεργασία με την ΔΕΗ όπου δεν υπάρχουν στύλοι της ΔΕΗ..

----------


## cmoustakas

Πάντως είναι περίεργο ότι δεν έχει βγει νέα λίστα τόσο καιρό δεδομένου ότι η wind κινδυνεύει να χάσει και δεύτερο τρίμηνο σε κάποιες περιοχές όπως τον βοτανικό που είχε για κάποιες καμπίνες εφαρμογή το δεύτερο τρίμηνο του έτους.

----------


## goisve

καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά. τις προάλλες είδα να συνδέουν την καμπινα στην κοίλης. λέτε να υπάρχει ζωή στον πλανήτη wind?

----------


## Iris07

Το παλεύουν να τελειώσουν..  :Cool:

----------


## ilias78

Πηρα προχτές τηλ στη nova για να ρωτήσω για αναβάθμιση σε vdsl. Μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει για την περιοχή μου (άνω πετραλωνα) κ να ξανακαλεσω όταν ολοκληρωθεί η συγχώνευσημε την wind. Λέτε να αλλάξει κάτι τώρα?

----------


## Iris07

Για τσέκαρε τι διαθεσιμότητα σου βγάζει για την διεύθυνση σου η Cosmote..
https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...-cosmotetv.jsp

και η Vodafone..
https://www.vodafone.gr/eligibility/

----------


## ilias78

> Για τσέκαρε τι διαθεσιμότητα σου βγάζει για την διεύθυνση σου η Cosmote..
> https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...-cosmotetv.jsp
> 
> και η Vodafone..
> https://www.vodafone.gr/eligibility/


Η vodafone βγάζει μόνο adsl. Η cosmote, adsl κ ftth.
Εδω στη γειτονιά πάντως η wind έχει περάσει γραμμές. Σίγουρα ftth. Κ σύμφωνα με το fttx map έχει κ καφαο vdsl. Θα πάρω από βδομάδα κ ας ελπίσω ότι θα βγει κάτι.

----------


## Iris07

Για να το έχει η Cosmote μάλλον είναι οk το FTTH.

Εάν υπάρχει και εδώ η διεύθυνση σου, τότε σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή μπορείς να βάλεις FTTH.
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

----------


## ilias78

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω ftth. Απλή vdsl θέλω.

----------


## Iris07

Δεν πρόκειτε να βάλουν και VDSL εάν σου δώσανε FTTH..

Εκτός και είσαι σχετικά κοντά στο A/K της περιοχής σου, οπότε μπορείς να πάρεις VDSL το πολύ με ταχύτητα < 50 Mbps από εκεί,
και όχι από καμπίνα VDSL.

----------


## ilias78

Παρόλο που, σύμφωνα πάντα με το fttx map, έχω στα 300 μέτρα vdsl καφαο της wind? Να σου πω την αλήθεια εκεί ποντάρω

----------


## Iris07

Η απόσταση αυτή είναι μεγάλη για το κέντρο της Αθήνας..

Μπορεί να έχεις καμπίνα VDSL ακόμη και στο διπλανό σου τετράγωνο στα 100 μέτρα, και να μην παίρνεις από αυτήν σύνδεση..
Δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις..

----------


## ChriZ

Σημασία δεν έχει αν έχεις κοντά σου VDSL καμπίνα.
Σημασία έχει αυτή η καμπίνα να αναβαθμίζει το ΚΑΦΑΟ από το οποίο παίρνει γραμμή το σπίτι σου.
Κι εγώ έχω καμπίνα VDSL στα 30 μέτρα, αλλά δεν αναβαθμίζει το ΚΑΦΑΟ από το οποίο παίρνει το σπίτι μου

- - - Updated - - -

Με πρόλαβε ο *Iris07*  :Smile:

----------


## ilias78

Σας ευχαριστώ κ τους 2.
Αν δε  κάνω λάθος, μέσα απ το κουτί τηλεφώνου της πολυκατοικίας, μπορώ να δω τον αριθμό του καφαο που παίρνω γραμμή?

----------


## ChriZ

Δεν είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι θα το γράφει, αλλά ναι.

----------


## Iris07

Επίσης με την λίστα που υπάρχει εδώ :
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

ή στα κουτάκια του OTE έξω από το σπίτι σου..

Εάν το βρεις θα σου πω που βρίσκεται μετά!

----------

